# Blue skin?



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of a blue skin maltese? This is a debate that my mum and I have had ever since she got Zues. Zues is oh Im going to say three now but I may be wrong. He weighs in at a huge 3lb 13oz. His pigment is so black that he actually has blue skin. Not just spots, all of his skin is blue. Mum thinks its a bad thing, and dosnt like it. It seems to be getting darker the older he gets, His hair is so white that the black/blue skin really shows through when his fur is short. Has any one ever heard of this?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

No I've never seen a blue skinned Maltese, only pink skin with darker spots
sometimes. I would love to see a pic of a blue skinned Malt. Could you get
a pic and show us? I'm sure someone here is going to know about this and
have an answer to your question. Interesting.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Ill call my mum and see if she can get a pic and send it to me, shes out playing bridge with the girls right now though, but i will get it on here by morning!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Has this little guy ever been checked by a vet? Sometimes blue skin is a sign of lack of oxygen or a heart condition. I've never seen a blue skinned maltese, though I have seen them with lots of dark pigment but it's in spots, not all over.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Has this little guy ever been checked by a vet? Sometimes blue skin is a sign of lack of oxygen or a heart condition. I've never seen a blue skinned maltese, though I have seen them with lots of dark pigment but it's in spots, not all over.[/B]


Hes perfectly healthy! Hes had the black/blue skin since I have knowen him and really I think it started to change from the pink to the black/blue when he was about 6 months old, is what I remember my mum saying. It started out as spots then sort of took over his whole body. Her vet calls him the blue skinned Maltese. He even has blue/black spots on his tong, ya know like a chow chow. The only good pic I have of him is the one in my old avatar and its not close enough to see the dark skin







He is Akc, and has many champions on both sides so I dont think he is a mix. He has wonderful silky fur, thats really straight, and let me tell ya wonderful pigment on the nose and eyes. In the morning Ill post a pic of his unusal coloring.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes cant wait to see a pic of the little fellow, what a treat to see a blue skinned maltese!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you get a pic? I am really curious to see this.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have wondered many times about spots and other things I hear about Maltese skin. This sounds amazing, I would love to see his picture too.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Did you get a pic? I am really curious to see this.[/B]


My mum is supposed to be taking one when she gives the little guy a bath, which was supposed to be yesterday but company came, then today she had a dr appt! Im about to go up there and get the little bugger myself! As soon as I get it I will post Update with pic, I know you all will be very intrested. When she took the pic with him dry it was really hard to see what you were looking at, so I asked her to get him wet, that way you can see his whole little bod. Im sorry this is taking so long, somtimes parents dont do as you tell them the first time! LOL


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've never seen a blue skinned maltese. I personal have always loved the piglet pink skin.

I am new here.. but have had a Maltese most of my life. My Mother brought one home when I was in the 6th grade. It turned into my Dog very quickly.. She used to say I stole her Dog. Haahaa..Anyway, I'am 45 now and I am on my Third "Moppy" 
Plus I am going to purchase a New "Baby" soon... A Girl this time!


----------

